# mamba max is out!



## Josh the 2nd (May 22, 2005)

Hey, castle creations just released the mamba max! Go check it out at 
www.castlecreations.com
250 bucks for esc and motor!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Josh the 2nd said:


> Hey, castle creations just released the mamba max! Go check it out at
> www.castlecreations.com
> 250 bucks for esc and motor!


thats pretty sweet, cant wait to see one run!! it should have some rip


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

its bad ass, i beta tested for em, the 7700 motor melted the rear diff in my tc4 just doing speed runs in a parking lot, the 5700 motor i had to turn the radio down to 65% power at teh local carpet track just to be able to keep the car on the track, that is with the speedo programed on the lowest speed setting also. i cant wait to try the 4700 motor just to see if i can use it at the track at 100% power and 100% radio.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

briano_72 said:


> its bad ass, i beta tested for em, the 7700 motor melted the rear diff in my tc4 just doing speed runs in a parking lot, the 5700 motor i had to turn the radio down to 65% power at teh local carpet track just to be able to keep the car on the track, that is with the speedo programed on the lowest speed setting also. i cant wait to try the 4700 motor just to see if i can use it at the track at 100% power and 100% radio.


man thats pretty cool, the 7700 is compared to what turn motor? or is it faster then any brushed motor? just curious, any info would be sweet


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

they really do not compare, but just do the math and you will get your rpm rating.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

is that 1 better than the novak hv maxx system?


----------



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> is that 1 better than the novak hv maxx system?


the one that is out now is for 1/10 scale buggies, trucks, sedans, etc. 
they have one coming you specificly for the maxx and other big electric trucks.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Too bad you can't run it on 4.8 volts... leaves many oval racers out in the cold.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

shoot, i beta tested for em and i never noticed it was a 6-12 cell. i thought for sure it would run on 4, danget !!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

You guys are gonna love it. I tested the 4600 and 7700. The 4600 just rips in 2wd trucks or buggies (wheelies on demand and tire-ballooning top end) while the 7700 is just scary fast. I could see oval guys using it.

Get some good batteries; that old Duratrax Shark 1500 you've been running for the last 4 years ain't gonna cut it with this system  

In brushed mode, the ESC delivers more punch than I've ever seen from anything but a hard-wire to the motor, and the Mamba-Link cable will flat-out spoil you for programming. The only downside to brushed mode is the Franken-cable you have to make.

I thought it would be priced a lot higher than it is. At $259 for the motor and speedo, it's a steal.

Oh, by the way, stock up on tires :lol:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

shawn told us you only need one of the 3 wires for brushed mode, he said you would only need all 3 if you were running 1000 amps, yes, i said 1000 amps.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Brian, you saw the cable in the e-mail loop, the worst of it is the positive cable looping around from battery to motor like a bus, stopping at every corner :freak: 

1,000 amps is enough to start your 1:1 car, or weld sheetmetal. This is a serious speedo.

Also, the Max uses slightly non-standard 4mm bullet connectors for the motor, not 3.5mm like the Mamba 25 and the Phoenix series.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> shoot, i beta tested for em and i never noticed it was a 6-12 cell. i thought for sure it would run on 4, danget !!


Would be better if it supported 4-12 cells...That's too bad!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> Brian, you saw the cable in the e-mail loop, the worst of it is the positive cable looping around from battery to motor like a bus, stopping at every corner :freak:
> 
> 1,000 amps is enough to start your 1:1 car, or weld sheetmetal. This is a serious speedo.
> 
> Also, the Max uses slightly non-standard 4mm bullet connectors for the motor, not 3.5mm like the Mamba 25 and the Phoenix series.


but dont forget, i found the connectors at tower, and i got 4 sets just to have !! electrifly makes em, part number gpmm3114.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

FYI: I called *Deans* to ask if they had any plans to make a *3-Pin ULTRA-PLUG* and they said yes, but it won't be out until sometime in the 4th quarter of this year.

Until then, I am just going to use two 2-pin ultra-plugs and leave one terminal unused.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

My question about this system is it ROAR legal? Approved or not, would it conform to the ROAR rules?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

not yet, it cant be, it just came out, and i tryed to ask about that, for roar and arcor, and they are not worried, all the kv's ranges are differant than the novaks, so its gonna be kinda hard, novak is 4300, mamba is 4700, that will not fly in stock, and in mod, novak is 5800 and mamba is 5700, so that may make it !!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

...never mind


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

ta_man said:


> ...never mind



huh ?? 

why use deans, use the gold ones that come with it and if you are running a brushed motor get the electrifly gold plated bullet connectors.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The "never mind" was because I was under the impression that only sensored brushless motors met thr ROAR rules, but then I read the rules and changed the post.

As far as "why Deans", I probably wouldn't change the bullet connectors that come with it to two of the 2-pin deans, but when the 3-pin come out, my preference would be for one connector so the 3 wires are not flopping around separately. This assumes the 3 Pin deans are made the same way as the 2-pin Ultra-Plug Deans. This is just personal preference and my personal opinion that one connector is neater than three. And this is also assuming that the three pin deans is proportionately comparable in price to the two pin deans, not $10/pair like the Astro-Flight.

I have nothing against the bullet connectors and do plan to be using them for certain battery installations.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Also about ROAR... there are no rules with regard to 'stock' brushless... there basicly is no such class... All brushless motors are considered modified by current ROAR rules...(that's from memory, having not looked at ROAR rules for about a year)


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i have not run brushless untill i was picked to be a beta tester for castle, i was waiting till it came out one way or another anyway, i love my 18t with the mamba and castles service and repair is top notch, so with the novak, so im not real up on the "sensored" part yet, is that what the little wire harness is for on the novak motors ?? and can you use a novak in a castle maxx speedo ? i thought you could, so do you just leave the wire harness unplugged ??


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

The Max speedo will run any brushless motor, sensored or not. I'm looking forward to trying one with a big fat outrunner in one of my rock crawler projects :dude: The Mamba-25 has proven to be so capable with the little outrunners, I can only imagine how much axle-snapping torque I'll have with the Max and a big E-Flite Power 46 in there :freak:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

cool, i just got my 4300 yesterday, glad i never wanted to buy novak !! but, if ya want to race in the upcomming first in the states brushless arcor event, ya gotta have one !! now im really gonna be pissed if im not allowed to run the maxx speedo, ill have to return the motor and get a whole set up from novak !! im running mod in the rc10t too, so ill need a 5800 and speedo for that !!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

According to ROAR's rules it is not required to have a sensor system in either the motor or speed control. Just that if it does, there is a wire and connector standard. But the question is does the motor meet the other requirements. Magnet composition as well as size? What about the winding in the can? That is the questions that the documentation does not disclose.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

How does the Mamba compare to the Gtb, I have a Gtb 5.5, I was going to get another one or a 6.5 but might try a Mamba, which one would be similar in power? 

Rex


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I haven't used the GTB, but once you see all the Mamba's programming options, you'll look at the GTB like a CNC machinist looks at a stone axe. Punch control, power and brake curves, drag brake, all adjustable with the click of a mouse) The USB link really spoils you, too, but it means you'll need a laptop for trackside tuning.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

My Max 4600 arrived today, and I slapped it into the dragster project car. Holy wow, what a missile! :freak: And that's on six cells. Tomorrow I'll make a Franken-cable and hook up ten or twelve.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> I haven't used the GTB, but once you see all the Mamba's programming options, you'll look at the GTB like a CNC machinist looks at a stone axe...


If you haven't used the GTB, how would you know???


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I know the GTB doesn't have a USB cable. The Castle Link spoils you.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

mine came yesterday too, i just need to get around to useing it now !! but im happy its here !! im still just really bummed that it cannot be used on 4 cells !! i wonder why castle is not concerned with all the sales they will lose because of that ??!!


----------

